# claws-mail platzt

## EasterParade

Seit einigen Tagen kann ich meinen Lieblings e-mail client nicht mehr 

benutzten. Claws-mail platzt mir nach einigen Sekunden mit einem

Speicherzugriffsfehler, und zwar beim Einloggen in t-online newsgroups.

```
$ claws-mail

** (claws-mail:10849): WARNING **: [19:04:12] Error logging in to news.t-online.de:119 ...

Segmentation fault

```

Dies ist die einzige Information, die ich bekomme.

Ich habe auf der claws-mail user mailing list gepostet, bekomme aber keine

Antwort.

Ich weiss, dass es mal einen Bug diesbezüglich gab, der aber als gelöst geschlossen

wurde. Der bezog sich allerdings auf eine frühere Version von claws-mail; meine hier ist

claws-mail 3.7.10 auf gentoo-sources 3.1.1 64bit

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es an dieser Version liegt, denn das Update liegt schon eine

Weile zurück und der Fehler kam erst später.

Es tut mir leid, dass ich nicht mehr liefern kann. Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn

jemand hier eine Idee hat, oder einen Tip für mich hat, wie ich das kitten kann, damit ich

claws wieder nutzen kann.

Meckert ruhig, wenn ich zu wenig Umgebungsinfo mitgepostet habe   :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

emerge --info wäre ein guter Anfang.

Dann könntest du gdb installieren (emerge gdb).

gdb mit claws-mail starten:

```
$ gdb claws-mail

...

einiges an Output

...

(gdb) run

...

Programm läuft

und crasht

...

(gdb) bt
```

Und diesen Backtrace postest du dann.

----------

## EasterParade

Ohhh, danke für deine Antwort, mercyful soul. Dann komme ich

vielleicht doch weiter hier.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.1.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.1-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 11 Dec 2011 09:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.6 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.7

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo sunrise lightscribe x-layman

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/                 ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/                 ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/lightscribe /var/lib/layman"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow GNU X a52 aac aalib abiword acl acpi akonadi alsa amazon amd64 apache2 avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bmp bzip2 cdda cdinstall cjk cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt ctype cups cxx dbus dga directfb dlloader dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread esd faad fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac foomatic fortran fts3 gdbm gif glibc glitz gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hpcups iconv imagemagick imlib imlib2 inotify iphone ipv6 irmc java jpeg kde ladspa lame latex lcms libnotify libv4l2 libwww lirc lm_sensors mad matroska midi mikmod mmx modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mule multilib musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pda pdf perl php plasma png policykit povray ppds pppd pseex python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl semantic-desktop session slang snmp sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcl tcpd theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts tslib udev unicode usb utils v4l2 video virtuoso vorbis wma wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ctxfi" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="epson epson2 genesys" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/claws-mail 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 0x7fffdeb87700 (LWP 8593)]

** (claws-mail:8572): WARNING **: [10:44:12] Error logging in to news.t-online.de:119 ...

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

[Switching to Thread 0x7fffdeb87700 (LWP 8593)]

0x00007ffff4924120 in mailstream_set_privacy () from /usr/lib64/libetpan.so.16

(gdb) bt

#0  0x00007ffff4924120 in mailstream_set_privacy () from /usr/lib64/libetpan.so.16

#1  0x00007ffff495688e in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libetpan.so.16

#2  0x00007ffff49586b2 in newsnntp_mode_reader () from /usr/lib64/libetpan.so.16

#3  0x00000000005b6f53 in ?? ()

#4  0x00000000005d4a56 in ?? ()

#5  0x00007ffff55acc5c in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#6  0x00007ffff4642f4d in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

```

Ich sollte zwar nur backtrace posten, aber viel hilft viel (?)

Kann nicht viel damit anfangen...

----------

## franzf

libetpan bekam in  letzter Zeit ein update. Hast du schonmal, dabei ging bei mir auch claws-mail "kaputt".

Hast du schonmal revdep-rebuild laufen lassen?

----------

## EasterParade

Stimmt, ich erinnere mich: libetpan upgrade, klar.

Hab seit claws-mail so abschmiert einige Male revdep-rebuild laufen

lassen; es sieht aber keine Veranlassung, tätig zu werden.

Ist es möglich, dass ich nach dem libetpan upgrade einen

emerge Hinweis zum rebuilden übersehen habe?

EDIT Bin gerade am downgraden von libetpan, als Test. Ich erinnere

mich an die Meldung für revdep-rebuild am Schluss und dass ich das nach

dem upgrade gemacht habe, denn ich erinnere mich an die broken link 

Meldungen für claws-mail. Scheint was schief gegangen zu sein.

Ich werde jetzt das durchziehen und dann das upgrade danach 

wiederholen.

----------

## EasterParade

Nach dem downgrade klappt mir claws-mail nicht mehr zusammen, aber:

```
 claws-mail

** (claws-mail:16383): WARNING **: [11:43:16] Error logging in to news.t-online.de:119 ...

** (claws-mail:16383): WARNING **: [11:43:16] Error creating session with news.t-online.de:119

session.c:214 Condition session != NULL failed

traceback:

0:      claws-mail(session_destroy+0x1be) [0x5ca29e]

1:      claws-mail() [0x510a49]

2:      claws-mail() [0x510e98]

3:      claws-mail() [0x512756]

4:      claws-mail(folder_item_scan_full+0xd1) [0x4b1ff1]

5:      claws-mail(folderview_check_new+0x36d) [0x4bfccd]

6:      claws-mail(inc_all_account_mail+0x11f) [0x4da71f]

7:      claws-mail() [0x4e01f8]

8:      /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0(+0x4884b) [0x7f053e0ca84b]

9:      /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_dispatch+0x1f2) [0x7f053e0c9072]

10:     /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0(+0x47868) [0x7f053e0c9868]

11:     /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_loop_run+0x16a) [0x7f053e0c9dba]

12:     /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0(gtk_main+0xa7) [0x7f05404d0947]

13:     claws-mail(main+0x1b0e) [0x4e374e]

14:     /lib64/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f053d5c901d]

15:     claws-mail() [0x445939]

news.c:998 Condition session != NULL failed

traceback:

0:      claws-mail() [0x5129db]

1:      claws-mail(folder_item_scan_full+0xd1) [0x4b1ff1]

2:      claws-mail(folderview_check_new+0x36d) [0x4bfccd]

3:      claws-mail(inc_all_account_mail+0x11f) [0x4da71f]

4:      claws-mail() [0x4e01f8]

5:      /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0(+0x4884b) [0x7f053e0ca84b]

6:      /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_dispatch+0x1f2) [0x7f053e0c9072]

7:      /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0(+0x47868) [0x7f053e0c9868]

8:      /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_loop_run+0x16a) [0x7f053e0c9dba]

9:      /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0(gtk_main+0xa7) [0x7f05404d0947]

10:     claws-mail(main+0x1b0e) [0x4e374e]

11:     /lib64/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f053d5c901d]

12:     claws-mail() [0x445939]                                                                                              

** (claws-mail:16383): WARNING **: [11:43:16] Couldn't scan folder de.comm.infosystems.www.authoring.misc

** (claws-mail:16383): WARNING **: [11:44:19] Error logging in to news.t-online.de:119 ...

** (claws-mail:16383): WARNING **: [11:44:19] Error creating session with news.t-online.de:119

session.c:214 Condition session != NULL failed

```

Dies ist nur ein Auszug aus den console Meldungen.

Ich will jetzt den Versuch machen, das neue libetpan aus package.mask rauszunehmen,

um zu schauen, ob das upgrade diesmal klappt und claws läuft, mit oder ohne diese

logging errors für die newsgroups.

----------

## EasterParade

libetpan-1.1 geht nicht; claws segfaults - mit den logging errors, was

hier nicht mehr so wichtig ist.

Also wieder runter auf die alte Version.

Danke übrigens für gdb. Wenn ich Hirn reinschmeissen würde, könnt ich damit 

echt was anfangen.

Claws will nicht mit dem neuen libetpan, aber der Fehler im Zusammenhang mit

den t-online newsgroups hat damit wohl nichts zu tun.   :Shocked: 

also libetpan-1.1 in package.mask, bis auf Weiteres

----------

## franzf

Hast du nach dem downgrade von libetpan claws-mail neu gebaut?

----------

## EasterParade

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du nach dem downgrade von libetpan claws-mail neu gebaut?

 

Klar, und zwar mit revdep-rebuild. Unter libetpan 1.0 läuft claws,

ausgenommen das logging in new.t-online.de,

was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist. Error logging in hab ich mit beiden libetpat Versionen.

Ist aber egal. Hauptsache claws läuft.

Was ich nun mache mit 1.1 weiss ich nicht. Erst mal bleibt´s in package.mask.

----------

